# Garra rufa fish dying??



## millie92 (Jul 28, 2011)

We have recently bought two tanks of 35 garra rufa fishes...we have an excellent filter system and do a 20% water change everyday as well as testing the water everyday and cleaning the filters weekly, we also add "safewater" product to the new water when we do the wqater changes and a dechlorinating product, the fish were fine until we added 35 more to each tank, now the ammonia levels are fine but the nitrite is through the roof and 5 fish have died, any advice on how to stop them dying and reduce the nitrite, we have had them for about 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Seems your tank might be in the process of cycling.

Here is a helpful thread: http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/foot-spas-garra-rufa-fish-care-17341.html

Just search 'Garra Rufa' on the forum search bar and it was one of the first posts.

You should also read up on the Nitrogen Cycle, and Fishless cycling to help your fish and save some money.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Like Pigeonfish indicated it is likely you are having some problems with the nitrogen cycle. This usually takes about 6 weeks. It's good that you clean your filters regularly but don't forget not to do it too well as that can re-start the cycling process. Rinse out filter media in old tank water only.


----------

